# what color for metal roof ?!?



## RustyShackleford (Jul 12, 2010)

Folks, I am about to put a new roof on my house, a type of
coated metal called MasterRib:

http://www.unioncorrugating.com/300_500_chart.html

I can't decide on color and seek your advice.   I have it narrowed down to
the "Terracotta Red" and the "Unpainted Galvalume  (aka. "mill finish").

If it were purely aesthetics, I think I'd go red.   My house is wood
siding (with a clear finish) and my trim is blue.   I saw a house
with the red roof and blue trim and it looked pretty nice, so I'm
not worried about the colors clashing or being locked in to a certain
trim color (this roof should supposedly last the rest of my life, easily).

But the unpainted is over twice as reflective (68% total solar reflectance
versus 32%).   However, both qualify for the energy tax credit,  and
my house is pretty well-shaded in the summertime, so I don't know
if it's that big a deal.   And possibly the unpainted would look nicer;
it can be pretty gloomy in the woods here in summer, and the bright
"tin" look seems like it brightens things up a bit in some other houses
I've seen.

Also, the job will be about $500 (5% of total) less with unpainted.

Thoughts ?


----------



## cncpro (Jul 12, 2010)

I vote for the mill finish.  Sounds like you won't mind the appearance, better reflection sounds smart, and I'm sure you can find some other way to use that $500.

Edit: Regarding this...  





> *TSR = Total Solar Reflectance. An Energy Star certified color must meet the following TSR requirements:  25% initial, 15% after 3 years of exposure testing.



I wonder what the difference in reflection after a few years would be for unpainted versus a color like Arctic White...  In other words maybe the unpainted finish would get dull with age but the painted finish would keep reflectivity longer...


----------



## Panhandler (Jul 12, 2010)

cncpro said:
			
		

> I vote for the mill finish.  Sounds like you won't mind the appearance, better reflection sounds smart, and I'm sure you can find some other way to use that $500.
> 
> Edit: Regarding this...
> 
> ...



I vote for the Galvalume. Of course I'm biased as we make the product.       Tough stuff.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Jul 12, 2010)

Panhandler said:
			
		

> cncpro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm confused.   They are both made by Union Corrugating, right ?   Do you work for them ?


----------



## Panhandler (Jul 13, 2010)

RustyShackleford said:
			
		

> Panhandler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually, we make the galvalume sheeting. We coat steel coils with galvalume (a mixture of zinc and aluminum). We also coat steel coils with aluminum or zinc seperately. Union Corrugating forms it from a steel coil.

http://wheeling-nisshin.com/


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jul 13, 2010)

I can't answer without seeing your house, but have to say that the dark greens always look good.  I have it on my house and kiln shed.  Otherwise- that mill finish would be slick on the right house.


----------



## LLigetfa (Jul 13, 2010)

Personally, I don't care for the bright mill finish and would hope that it would dull down some.  I do like red but for $500 more, I'd be looking for reasons to go with the mill finish too.

How much would the additional heat in the attic affect the house or is it cathedral ceilings?


----------



## RustyShackleford (Jul 13, 2010)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> Personally, I don't care for the bright mill finish and would hope that it would dull down some.  I do like red but for $500 more, I'd be looking for reasons to go with the mill finish too.
> 
> How much would the additional heat in the attic affect the house or is it cathedral ceilings?


About half of the house is cathedral - well kinda, the cathedral is not point at the top, so there
is a small attic up there, so I guess that "half cathedral" is about 1/3 sheltered by attic.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Jul 13, 2010)

Oddly, this is the best picture I can quickly put my hands on that
gives some idea what my house looks like ...


----------



## fossil (Jul 13, 2010)

These kinds of things are so subjective, that it really just all boils down to what you like.  FWIW, I think if it were my house, I'd go with the Evergreen color and redo the trim to match.  I've seen a lot of homes and other buildings in wooded/mountain settings with that color scheme, and I (personally) find them to be very pleasing to the eye, and blend in quite nicely with the surroundings.  I'm sure whichever way you decide to go, you'll end up with something that pleases you.  Rick


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jul 13, 2010)

Fossil- that's my house.  Stained log home with evergreen roof and trim.


----------



## fossil (Jul 13, 2010)

Adios Pantalones said:
			
		

> Fossil- that's my house.  Stained log home with evergreen roof and trim.



A pic or it's a fig newton of yer imagination.      Rick


----------



## LLigetfa (Jul 13, 2010)

I don't think the mill finish will work with that colour.  Evergreen is the ideal colour but damn, a TSR of 17%!  Royal Blue would be my second choice and I'd redo the trim to match is it's too far off.


----------



## fossil (Jul 13, 2010)

The roofs on both our home and our other building (shop/garages/upstairs guest room) are red concrete tile.  I haven't the slightest idea what the TSR is.  Never asked, don't care.  Both buildings are quite well insulated.  I like the way they look, and the fact that they'll never catch on fire.  Rick


----------



## vvvv (Jul 13, 2010)

best u can do to any roof is splash cheap paint on it so the paint deteriorates instead of the roof


----------



## ChillyGator (Jul 13, 2010)

cncpro said:
			
		

> I vote for the mill finish.  Sounds like you won't mind the appearance, better reflection sounds smart, and I'm sure you can find some other way to use that $500.
> 
> Edit: Regarding this...
> 
> ...



That is exactly right..the unpainted finish does dull with age and the Arctic White will deep the reflectivity longer.  
I replaced my roof in fall 2008 with Polar White (probably same as Arctic...diff manufacturer).  Of course my main concern is for cooling during the summer so white was what I went with.  The unpainted (tin look) looses quite a bit of reflectivity over the first 3 years.  I was concerned with how the white would look and how clean it would stay over time.  I like the look of the white roof (tan house/white windows/black shutters-screens) and found that I need to clean the roof probably only every other year.  Easy clean using JoMax house cleaner/bleach/water in pump up sprayer, wet roof, let stand 5 min and just hose off with regular garden hose.  I've seen about a 15% reduction in monthly cooling costs the first year.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jul 13, 2010)

I realize the only shots I have of the outside were from the winter... so the metal roof is white  












From the ice storm:


----------



## fossil (Jul 13, 2010)

Adios Pantalones said:
			
		

> I realize the only shots I have of the outside were from the winter... so the metal roof is white



Yeah, man..._that's_ what I'm talkin' about.  I _love_ it.  Rick


----------



## Panhandler (Jul 13, 2010)

Dang, so humid right now that snow looks good!


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jul 13, 2010)

LOL- Thanks.  Our house is a "winter"  

With the green and natural wood, it gives it an evergreen sort of feeling that seems extra nice when you have a fire going inside.


----------



## billb3 (Jul 15, 2010)

I've seen several styles of home that lent themselves to an evergreen roof.

White is supposed to be a global warming abatement colour.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Jul 15, 2010)

billb3 said:
			
		

> White is supposed to be a global warming abatement colour.


The total solar reflectance of the Unpainted Galvalume is almost as high as white.

It's not silly though; reducing cooling bills has an obvious effect on carbon emissions,
although I suppose it may slightly increase heating costs - except we heat with wood 

Independent of effects on my household energy usage, I've read that it's feasible
to make significant changes in the planet's overall reflectivity by a sustained effort to
increase the reflectivity of man-made things like roofs and pavement - although it's
a little hard to believe (I wonder how much of the planet's surface is covered by man-made
stuff ?!?)


----------

